# Game 29: Heat @ Lakers --- Christmas Day 3:00



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Saturday, December 25th--3:00ET









Miami Heat
(21-7)

vs.









Los Angeles Lakers
(14-11)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Malik Allen
Wesley Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

It's a shame we won't get to see Caron playing, shocked me when I heard he got suspended for punching another player, thats not like him.

11 in a row..

The corvette wrecks itself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i think the obvious replacements are Cook or Jones...

if they start Cook, they slide Odom to the 3 spot i'd think. If Odom plays 3, we'd have Eddie on him. He did ok on Peja, but Odom can take him inside and manhandle him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the big game

hopefully shaq doesnt get to caught up, and plays the teams game. Him going out taking shot after shot trying to score all these points (ala Kobe) doesnt help us. He is good as a passer, as a creater, and as a scorer, and of course on defense. He has to do all 4 and not get caught up in the feud.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> the big game
> 
> hopefully shaq doesnt get to caught up, and plays the teams game. Him going out taking shot after shot trying to score all these points (ala Kobe) doesnt help us. He is good as a passer, as a creater, and as a scorer, and of course on defense. He has to do all 4 and not get caught up in the feud.


I don't think Shaq will resort to playing that type of game, although Kobe will. Shaq knows he needs to get his teamates involved in order to win the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12 hrs til tip off!

(i need to sleep but I can't stop play NCAA March Madness)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Less than 2 hours to tip!*

The only player left on LA I have any good feeling for is Luuuuuke Walton. I would love to see him get the start today for Butler, but he isn't getting much PT this year. I have said this before, I would love to see Miami get him this summer if he is available. He knows how to play the game like GQ Laettner, and always looks to pass first and shoot second. He worked great with Shaq, and I am sure he would also work good with Wade.

My only concern today is that Shaq is so fired up that he gets in to foul trouble. I can see the refs protecting LA's home court and calling fouls on Shaq that they used to let go when he was wearing the purple and gold. I don't see him forcing shots like Kobe will be doing. I am also a little concerned for DWade, as Kobe might get him in to a one on one contest. Foul trouble could be a problem for him too. And yeah Shaq_Diesel is right, Eddie guarding Odom isn't a good match-up for the Heat. No doubt about it, we are a better team right now than the LA Kobes(with no Butler-Divac-George), and should win this game. If the Heat lose, it would be a bad loss and a ugly one for all Shaq fans. I have said the last 2 games we are due for a loss, I just hope it is not today.

I am expecting to see Shaq have one of his all around MDE games(25-12-4-4), DWade go off for 25+, DJ to play all his 3 point hits, and for Kobe to gun away and take 25 shots to score 30 points, in a Heat victory! :yes:


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

This Indiana/Detroit game is so freakin boring!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> This Indiana/Detroit game is so freakin boring!!


Yeh everyone is being too nice and worrying about anything happening


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright fellas i'm not at home so i won't be around for the usual game talk...

Hopefully we have a nice showing on national TV and pick up win #11 on our streak...

Go Heat!

(don't start any B.S. in here with Lakers fans)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*ABC*

Terrible job by ABC. Why were they on break and then came back to let Walton and company talk while a video tribute was being shown for Shaq at Staples?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq blocks Kobe on the 2st play!!!:laugh:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Shaq blocks Kobe on the 2st play!!!:laugh:


I'm assuming you stopped laughing by now?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Kobe is fuking feeling it.:upset: This is a Jordan type game for him, where he wants to prove he is bigger than the game. Good to see Wade responding.:yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

DWADE!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*3 J*

We need some 3 Js from EJ or DJ!:yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes, EJ!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

YES, DJ!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

32-31 Miami at the end of the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Good first Quarter. I think Shaq was nervous at the start, and should start to be more active as he settles in to the game. Glad to see he has no fouls. We need to pick up our D.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade is tearin' it up.

However, I have never seen a player take as many stupid shots and not even have them CLOSE to going in as Rasual Butler.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

KEYON DOOLING = EMBARRASSING! :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Our bench is playn like sh*t!!!

SVG needs to get Laettner in the game!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Wake up Shaq!*

Shaq doesn't look ready to play, he looks slow and flat footed. I wouldn't be suprised to see him pick up his third foul very soon. We can't make a shot right now either.:upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Thats it Shaq, but go after some boards please!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools with the oop to Shaq for the smash!!!

That was sick!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

SHHHHHAQQQQQQQQ!:rock:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We got to stay close here to end the half, and not have Shaq pick up his third foul. We need a DJ 3! We actually might be looking to Shaq too much and not passing the ball quick enough out top. Those baseline passes are hard to make in to the lane.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Kobe!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Time for Dinner*

We got to play better if we are going to win this game!


GQ Daddy with the J!:yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

IMO is Wade vs. Kobe competing..

Wade with 15 pts and Kobe 20pts.

nice drive By Laetneer.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I want to see Wade blowup in this game.

Wade has 15, Shaq has 11 and EJ has 11.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if they didnt come out on fire, this is a 10 point game...

Miami is playing a more consistant game, while LA is depending on spurts of hot shooting. I'd take our chances anyday against that.

We usually play alot better in the 2nd half. We gotta play a little better on D but I think overall we played pretty well for the conditions we're facing...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We cant buy a shot...:uhoh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Lakers are making too many 3 pointers.

Kobe's made like 5 of them.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice reverse by Wade!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why is Anderson taking 3's???:upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*This doesn't look good*

Kobe isn't going to let his team lose a 7 point lead in the 4th Q at home.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Yes*

DJ for 3 J!:yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq*

Shaq Daddy starting to take over.

Shut up Hubbie!:upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Anderson is doing okay on Kobe though. 

They should give it to Shaq everytime now.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Why is scrub Dooling substituting Djones after DJones just made a 3. Can someone watching the game explain me this?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> *Anderson is doing okay on Kobe though.*
> 
> They should give it to Shaq everytime now.


Agreed!!!

He shouldnt be shooting though...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I wonder if Rudy T will start fouling Shaq. I don't think Kobe would want to win that way.

We got to D up BABY!:yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Good point Z*

We need DJ back on the floor!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That was a crazy shot by Shaq.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Who wants it more?*

Kobe or the Heat?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Kobe wants it more, but it would be sweet if we could steal this game from them.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*We shouldn't be stealing though.*

We can do this if they play D and stay tough.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, Shaq's out now. :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wades left leg it dead today...

He can barely run and hes got 0 elevation...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Now it's really KObe vs Wade.

Tie ball game with 2 minutes left.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I am very bitter.*

Dumb foul Shaq, not using your head!

I am just very bitter right now.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

At least they can't do hack-a-shaq now. 

But now there's nobody down low for the Heat.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Go Heat!*

Just a disappointing effort by Shaq today. Hopefully the Heat can pull this out for him and save him some embarrassment.

Shut up HUBBIE!:upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It's time for Wade to take over. Nice drive!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Thats it GQ, stay tough!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Yesss. 24 second violation!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That 3 would have been a killer.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Kobe knows ball hogging too!*

We need Wade to kick to DJ or EJ to hit the open 3 J.

I would make sure we get 2 for 1 in the final 44 seconds.

Come guys, you can do this!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If it's too quick LA could get 2 for 1.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Overtime. But Shaq is out.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Way to tip it GQ*

Should have gone to the hole DWade.

Now Kobe gets a chance to take over.:upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't realize Kobe has 42 pts. 

But he's nearly taken 30 shots already!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice start to OT.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Sweet spin by Wade. And EJ makes it!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*YES*

D UP BOYZ!!!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Wade with a huge shot. 

5 pt lead!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Yes*

Great job by GQ!

Great D by EJ!

Great play by DWade!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn Odom!!

He's killing us with those 3s!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wade is a warrior. I thought for sure Kobe would take over in OT, but it's been Wade that's leading his team.

Odom wants this one bad too.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Kobe hasn't done **** in OT.

He's probably tired from all those shots he took.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*We need a score here!*

Odom is killing us.

A 4 or 5 point lead would be big.

How bout DJ for a 3 J!

I would like to see Shaq stand up and support the guys on the floor. I know he is bitter like me, but I am still rooting it in.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes.

We can bring it down to around 5 seconds now.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Yes*

Come SVG, set up a basket like Eric Reid always reminds us of after your TO.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

All we need is 2 pts but EJ is 4-5 from three pointers.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We got to get a good look.

Come on SVG!

DWade go to the hole!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

At least we took the whole 24 seconds off the clock.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*SVG*

Terrible job at the end of the game and this OT!

D UP, PLEASE.

Don't let this gunner beat us!:upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice.

We won this with Shaq sitting on the bench. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Hey, Hey, Hey*

Nice shot Kobe!:laugh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Kobe still shot it double teamed. That gives him his 30 shots.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

He had to take the shot. That's what he does. 

Even if he has no shot.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

How nice was it to see Kobe jack up that ugly shot and not make it? :laugh: :laugh: 

Wade took over and won it for us


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*"All about winning"*

I am bitter, but not as bitter now since Kobe choked after Shaq fouled out.:laugh:

Good D by Eddie on Kobe.:yes: 

Like Shaq said, "have no fear, Flash is here." DWade is the man.

Great win considering Shaq fouled out, but it never should have been this close. We are a better team than them.

Great stat line by Kobe: 42 points on 12 for 30 shooting and NINE TURNOVERS in a L.

ESPNEWS has post game coverage. 

Merry Christmas to all!

GO HEAT!:rbanana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

best present i got besides my Dwyane signed jersey


It just proves the point again, a TEAM will always beat a 1 man (or 2 man) show

We played as a team and they played with Lamar and Kobe....

The guys who stepped up after Shaq fouled out should get props too...

great game, great win...

#12 vs. Atlanta on Monday


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

now hopefully saban says yes to top off this day. 


we got a w. I dont care how, dont care how well Kobe played. We got the w, 11 in a row, 22-7.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Post Game*

Shaq was great on ESPNEWS post game from Staples. Took some more shots at the 3 guys from LA that he doesn't miss. Very funny stuff, hopefully it is the last we hear of it until he goes back to LA next year.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't know if this has been addressed (too many posts for me to read), but ...

I think Shaq was worn out coming into this game.

* They had just flown coast-to-coast for a tough fight against the Kings ...

* With little or no sleep, he had to go shopping for his children and the Boys & Girls Club, a little practice before ...

* Playing this game. I think he was getting those fouls because he was exhausted. But ...

That did not keep him from preventing the Corvette from dunking over the brick wall. Kobe needs some credit, at the detriment of his team, for trying (several times).

Now Kobe is saying he did not buy into the hype of the Corvette against the Brick Wall --- Yeah right.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I haven't looked through the thread to see if the play was mentioned, but,

how about when Kobe went up for really his only dunk attempt, i know he got fouled on the play by Eddie (i think), but Wade came from the weak side and met Kobe quite a bit above the rim and cleanly blocked him....

it was the play where Kobe smiled and said something to Dwyane and he smiled back and said something....

I think Walton said something stupid like "You might be Flash but I'm flashier".

I really would like to know what they said to each other, as much as I don't like Kobe, I think you could see the respect he gave Dwyane today.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I haven't looked through the thread to see if the play was mentioned, but,
> 
> how about when Kobe went up for really his only dunk attempt, i know he got fouled on the play by Eddie (i think), but Wade came from the weak side and met Kobe quite a bit above the rim and cleanly blocked him....
> ...


I saw that play ... but, I've got to disagree with you --- Kobe doesn't respect anyone!!!

But Wade has won a lot of new fans with this national coverage, based on what I'm reading on other boards.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

These last 2 games hopefully will give DWade the push he needs to get voted on to the All-Star team.

I complained about Shaq's play, but I always do because I expect the best from him. He could have been worn out from the toy shopping and gift giving the next day, plus who knows if he went to bed on east coast or west coast time last night. I always thought he sleep walked through all his games when the Lakers had to play early on Sundays on NBC/ESPN/ABC in the past. The game was a 12:15pm tip in LA today. ABC also said his calf was bothering him. I am disappointed in how Shaq finished the game, but glad the Heat still won.  :yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great TEAM win*

I have been voting for LeBron and DWade as my All-Star backcourt, because we have a losing record and I cannot vote for Paul Pierce.

But I thought it funny that one of you said, "I don't care how great of a game Kobe played..."

As a basketball coach, let me tell you I thought Kobe had a horrible game.

ZERO points in overtime.

1-9 shooting in the fourth quarter.

NINE TURNOVERS. Including dribbling the ball for about 15 seconds on that critical 24-second violation in the last minute.

He also played 50 minutes. I question the wisdom in that, because obviously Rudy felt he couldn't put Kobe on DWade in the critical moments of the game when Flash was killing the Lakers.

I think Shaquille O'Neal said it best. The Heat are a TEAM. The Lakers are a soap opera. I think the Heat are even better than they showed, coming off a tough game in Sacto. It is always hard to win on the West Coast, especially on Christmas Day. This win was a tribute to the Miami Heat.

Be careful what you wish for Kobe. I'm sure he got a lump of coal in his stocking. Oh well, I'm sure Vanessa got diamonds.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah! We won against the Lakers!!!
Wade is terrific, I've only see the plays from nba.com but what I have seen is tremendous! His basketball IQ is one of the highest in the NBA, and this although he's a sophomore! I'm already really exciting to see the whole game in the afternoon on payTV, which my friend has got!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think you guys are forgetting about eddie jones. I thought he played terrific defense today even though kobe went for 42. Especially at the end of the game and OT. Plus he added a couple of big shots.
If he can keep this up; I think the Heat can take out teams like the Spurs.

I would not trade him right now because Damon Jones is terrific from outside and you need a lockdown defender so Wade doesn't have to work on both ends. 

Only thing I would do is try to add Zo for rebounding as Shaq is more earthbound then in his prime nowadays


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

lakers dont use odom enough.. he couldve fouled out half our team if they went to him more in the low post. i never doubted our team. i knew we would win cause we have been in that situation all year. we're down 8, its like being down 2 cause we can score so quickly. we're also very good on the road. last year we just couldnt win on the road. big difference shaq makes. just the attitude he has brought makes us better. wade also just refuses to let his team lose, and u can see shaq has supreme confidence in him. he never looked scared on the bench. well 12 in a row seems to be a given now with the hawks at home tomorrow night, and thats a tie for the franchise record right? 13 in a row might be a problem though.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Great TEAM win*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> As a basketball coach, let me tell you I thought Kobe had a horrible game.
> 
> ZERO points in overtime.
> ...


Hate to break it to you, but a game has 48 minutes excluding overtime. 

He had a great game prior to the late stretch, where he became less aggressive and tried to set up his teammates instead. Still, I'm disappointed with his play late in the game, but it certainly doesn't down grade his performance to horrible.

Regardless, credit to the Heat for the win. I thought Eddie Jones and Dwyane Wade really stepped it up late in the game. Shaq had a good game as well, Mihm and Grant simply had no chance against the MDE.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Great TEAM win*



> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but a game has 48 minutes excluding overtime.
> ...


U do realize that Kobe didnt score in the last 7min of the game right???

In other words he choked!!!

Wade on the other hand came up huge in the clutch (*AGAIN*) with Shaq on the bench!!!

Odom had a great game and the hot hand yet Kobe still jacked up the last shot with Odom left wide open from 3pt land!!!

Typical...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Your point is noted*

But one part of my post you conveniently cut out of your post was Kobe's 9 turnovers.

12-30, 9 turnovers, 1-9 4Q/OT

I don't care if he made four half court shots, and broke the backboard with a dunk, any way you slice that, it's bad. He really should get credit for 10 turnovers, because that 24 second violation was on his shoulders, too!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

kobe isnt a choker, that guy is proven to be clutch. the problem is he has a supporting cast he doesnt use. not having derek fisher anymore hurts, but bottom line is wade outplayed him. he got his guys involved all game. if eddie didnt hit those shots in OT, damon would have, cause he was involved and he was shooting good too. haslem and laettner were hitting their shots, they were into the game. the sac game my heart was beating fast the last minute, but this game i was relaxed, i really knew we would pull it out. everyone was playing too good not to win. shaq knew too, you could see it in his eyes that he had confidence in his teammates.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Your point is noted*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> But one part of my post you conveniently cut out of your post was Kobe's 9 turnovers.
> 
> 12-30, 9 turnovers, 1-9 4Q/OT
> ...


My bad, it was an accident. 

I agree with you, that's just way too many turnovers. He'd have less turnovers, if we actually have a real point guard. He need to learn to pass out of double teams quicker though, instead of trying to beat it all by himself. That's just plain stupid when he did it resulting in that 24 second violation.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> the problem is he has a supporting cast he doesnt use.


On a few occassions in OT, he drove and dished out to Atkins and Jones for the open 3s. It's just that they didn't make 'em.

If only Atkins and Jones were Fisher and Horry respectively...


----------

